# Southern Magnolia Havanese Club?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I read about this club in "Our Havanese", does anyone know who to contact? Their web sit is under construction and there are no email addresses or phone numbers on the site that I can find.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I shouldn't be reading posts before my first cup of tea. I was really interested to find out about Havanese's in "Southern Mongolia" Oops.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, it isn't one of the HCA recognized clubs, so I wonder if it is even still in existance if you couldn't find contact info. I'll find out for you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, I've put out a request for contact info and will post it here later today if someone responds.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, I've already had one response and it led to an Atlanta breeder, who says on her web site that she is involved with the club and serves on the board. She has her email and phone number listed on the contact page of her web site.

I'll still keep looking for other information, so please let me know if you make contact with anyone and get the info you want.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly, thank you so much. Just thought if there are breeders in Georgia I would love to meet them and help in way I could with the club.

I did leave an email for the breeder you found. In fact, one of her champions, no longer owned by her, is Smarty's sire. Small world.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread for a moment.


Holy Moly Kim and you say I respond multiple times to posts......Ha ha ha ha ha ha ......ound: 

I Love this place.


Derek


----------



## traceyrives (Oct 12, 2006)

I just sent in an application to join the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club. Isn't that amazing. They sent me an e-mail with an application. I can forward it to you. I'm in Montgomery, AL. I met some of the members at a show in Hattiesburg, MS. Everybody is so nice. Let me know. Tracey


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Derek,
grrrrrrrrrr :laugh:

Sandi, I just got another reply. This time it came from Tina Hicks. Since her reply was sent privately to me (not over the e-mail group), I will delete some of the contact information including her personal e-mail address and I'll just send that to you via private message. The rest of her message is below.



> Please give this website: www.southernhavanese.com We are also on [email protected] .
> Where is she in Georgia? As a point of interest, the 24, 25, 26 of this month is the Cherokee Rose Cluster dog show at the Atlanta Exhibition Center. Our Southern Magnolia Havanese Club holds one of its club meetings on the Saturday of that show. This would be a good chance for her to meet everyone and see what a stellar group we have! We need to wait until the judging schedules are out to determine times, but we'd love to meet her and introduce her to everyone!
> She's welcome to contact me. **** (certain details omitted) ****
> If I can be of more help, let me know.
> ...


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha.....:whoo: Sorry Kim I had to....:biggrin1: 

I really would like the idea if a club here in Toronto. I wonder what it would take to get it approved if that's how the procedure goes.


Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Derek, there are breeders in Toronto, right? You should ask if there has been any discussion on forming one. I only know of the national club in Canada, not any local or regional clubs.

~ Kim*berly*


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh...Ok I guess I can ask. I know of no Breeders right now in Toronto that I can contact to inquire of the possibility of a club down here. Can you recommend anyone reputable??


Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Not offhand. Let me ask around for you. I promise to only reply once.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ooooooohhhh Nice one....:biggrin1: . If you would check for me I would be grateful but I cannot promise only one reply......ound: 

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*You goof!*

Oops - that was my limit. I can't reply anymore. Ha ha!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly, I am going to those shows so it will be great to meet local people. If you can send the email through private, I would like to be contacted when all is arranged.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, I sent it last night. If you don't have it in your private messages, let me know and I'll do it again. I'll be away from the computer most of the day with short visits in between errands. We're heading out for Denver tonight or in the morning.


----------

